# [Gradle] Task Reihenfolge pusblishMaven vor codenarcTest



## JimWiesel (29. Okt 2019)

Moin Moin,
und täglich grüßt mein Gradle-Murmeltier

ich habe in einem Projekt mehrere Module und damit die alle die dependencies finden führe ich als erstes publishToMavenLocal aus


```
afterEvaluate {
        for (def task in it.tasks) {
            if (task.path != ':XYZ:publishToMavenLocal'
                && task.path != ':XYZ:generatePomFileForJavaPublication'
                && task.path != ':XYZ:publishJavaPublicationToMavenLocal') {

                task.dependsOn ':XYZ:publishToMavenLocal'
            }
        }
    }
```

nun soll codeNarc benutzt werden, was den Task codenarcTest mitbringt 
der findet aber die dependencies nicht, weil das vor dem puplishToMavenLocal aufgerufen wird

jemand eine Idee wie ich es schaffe, dass das publish vor dem codenarcTest ausgeführt wird?


----------

